# Ankle biting



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

:shocked: My sweet little angel has devilish moments and has been an ankle biter since the day she arrived :shocked: 

I have a weekly private trainer who is amamzing and has been trainng dogs for 30 years including training police dogs for 7 or 8 years. When she is here she can get Carly to stop the bahavior in about 2 minutes by saying 'Ep, stop!' in a very firm and authoritative but not angry way, AND Carly will even stop for me within a few minutes (using the same command) when Nadia's here (yup, Carly has my number :huh: ). 

This good behavior lasts for up to a day or two after she leaves, and then the whole ankle biting game begins, and by game I mean GAME (perhaps it's the highlite of her life now). 

Carly really thinks its a riot :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: but I need :smhelp: 

I usually wear flared pants or when I'm relaxing around the house wear yoga pants (expensive ones that may not last too long if she keeps this up :huh: )

Now whenever I walk around she runs behind me at lightning speed and bites my ankles and takes of like she's in the indy 500 (if there's such a race...it sounds like the anme of a race)  She is in absolute glory doing this and gets wo whipped up that when I pick her up to settle her she can hardly catch her breath and her heart is pounding so fast.

Nadia says that even she has someone come in to help her with her own dog, as when you are so close to them, and they know how much you love them, it can be difficult to correct them :huh: 

If anyone here has any suggestions for me I would SO appreciate them. I've tried spraying my pants with bitter apple but she tries to bite around it or just nose me. If this behavior is something she will grow out of, I wouldn't care, but I've been told it's something I really have to nip in the bud now, so she doesn't bite people later on when she's older. Unfortunately, she does like to bite, and will not hesitate to bite me while kissing me...especially my ear lobe, and even on my face (all out of excitement). I do not believe she means any harm by it but still it does hurt.

:smhelp: :smhelp: :smhelp:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm sorry I really can't offer better advice than what your dog trainer has, other than to be consistent. If a puppy bites you as a part of play, I've heard that you should "yip" the way I puppy would when they feel pain. A loud sharp "yip" to let the pup know that she hurt you. 

When Toto was a puppy he loved to jump up on little people (children) and tug at their pants. I'll never forget the time I was selling my house "by owner" and a woman and her small child came to see the house. Toto was chasing after her child like the dog in the Coppertone commercial pullling her little pants down. Fortunately the woman had a sense of humor and the child was not freaked out about it. Toto also pulled at pant legs. He always seemed to do it more to the people who weren't particularly fond of dogs lol. I think it's part play and part attention getting. Maybe try to distract Carly with a better play alernative when she does this. Redirect her attention to a favorite toy and play fetch with her. She could be teething by now too, right? Maybe a nylabone would help?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd just be consistant w/ ignoring and distracting and a firm "NO every once in a while. And, when she's calm and not doing much of anything, give her cuddles and praise and a treat--that way she will associate attention and treats with good, calm behavior. When Ollie was a puppy and we really needed some down time and he was bugging to much we'd put him behind a closed baby gate in the kitchen--he could see us, but not get to us. Yes, he'd sometimes start whining, but then we'd let him out and he'd often be more calm. If not, back into the kitchen for a few minutes. That's another way you can help her make the connection that if she's acting up, you'll put her away from you for a bit. She's going on 6 months and I bet you'll start seeing her calm down more soon.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Lynn,

Another thing to try is bitter apple spray...

You can spray it on just about anything... including your pants leg. I have even put it on my arm, through pillows, electrical chords, shoes, etc. Clearly after washing, whatever you have treated has to be retreated and it will wear off of other places too... but it does get their attention.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feel your pain. Tinker has discovered the thrill of ankle bitting last fall and I am at a loss to stop him.

He only bites visitors, whether he knows them or not. Of course, Tink is scared to death of EVERYONE except me....and I think he figures he's so far away from their faces, he runs in and takes a few snips on pant legs or shoes. I cannot stand this behavior :smmadder: and I can usually be found chasing him around the room - usually without luck. So when anyone comes into this house, it's total mayhem!!!!!
Oh, and Miss Abbey is usually barking her head off at the same time..... :smstarz: 

BUT, if the person knows about this behavior, all they have to do is give him attention and reach to pet him - Zoom....he's gone!

Oh boy, I wish I could stop this insanity!!!!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I'm sorry I really can't offer better advice than what your dog trainer has, other than to be consistent. If a puppy bites you as a part of play, I've heard that you should "yip" the way I puppy would when they feel pain. A loud sharp "yip" to let the pup know that she hurt you.
> 
> When Toto was a puppy he loved to jump up on little people (children) and tug at their pants. I'll never forget the time I was selling my house "by owner" and a woman and her small child came to see the house. Toto was chasing after her child like the dog in the Coppertone commercial pullling her little pants down. Fortunately the woman had a sense of humor and the child was not freaked out about it. Toto also pulled at pant legs. He always seemed to do it more to the people who weren't particularly fond of dogs lol. I think it's part play and part attention getting. Maybe try to distract Carly with a better play alernative when she does this. Redirect her attention to a favorite toy and play fetch with her. She could be teething by now too, right? Maybe a nylabone would help?[/B]


Thanks I will try this again, I was using a toy to distract her in the beginning but lately we have changed our tactics (Nadia needs nothing to distract her) but I think it did work so I will try it again. Thank you  



> I'd just be consistant w/ ignoring and distracting and a firm "NO every once in a while. And, when she's calm and not doing much of anything, give her cuddles and praise and a treat--that way she will associate attention and treats with good, calm behavior. When Ollie was a puppy and we really needed some down time and he was bugging to much we'd put him behind a closed baby gate in the kitchen--he could see us, but not get to us. Yes, he'd sometimes start whining, but then we'd let him out and he'd often be more calm. If not, back into the kitchen for a few minutes. That's another way you can help her make the connection that if she's acting up, you'll put her away from you for a bit. She's going on 6 months and I bet you'll start seeing her calm down more soon.[/B]


Thank you. I can put her in her ex pen (or even a crate) which is right in the middle of my room right now and she won't complain but I didn't really want to use it as punishment. I hope she slows down with it but this week she's gotten worse :angry: If I don't need to worry about it, it would be a lot easier not to, but I could be creating a monster :smilie_tischkante: 




> Lynn,
> 
> Another thing to try is bitter apple spray...
> 
> You can spray it on just about anything... including your pants leg. I have even put it on my arm, through pillows, electrical chords, shoes, etc. Clearly after washing, whatever you have treated has to be retreated and it will wear off of other places too... but it does get their attention.[/B]


I have been using it and it doesn't seem to stop her when it's on my pants, it will stop her from chewing furniture though. I don't know why that is! I just went and really dowsed my pants with it and I will see how that goes. I guess the good news is that the weather is getting so warm that I will soon be wearing shoter pants, so she won't be able to reach them! I hate to see what my ankles look like then!




> I feel your pain. Tinker has discovered the thrill of ankle bitting last fall and I am at a loss to stop him.
> 
> He only bites visitors, whether he knows them or not. Of course, Tink is scared to death of EVERYONE except me....and I think he figures he's so far away from their faces, he runs in and takes a few snips on pant legs or shoes. I cannot stand this behavior :smmadder: and I can usually be found chasing him around the room - usually without luck. So when anyone comes into this house, it's total mayhem!!!!!
> Oh, and Miss Abbey is usually barking her head off at the same time..... :smstarz:
> ...


It wouldn't be so bad if she only bit visitors but she bites me :w00t: Just joking :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Carly is not shy as a rule and she actually wants to see most people and is so happy when they are here that she doesn't really bite them...she just saves it up for me when she's bored.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's what Carly thinks:
You tell her no and end her game. But she is not being told what is right to do...just that you are no fun! 

1. Have her drag a light leash around the house so that you can control her. 

2. When she starts the game, stop it! Be a tree (stand still). Interrupt her with a verbal cue like "eh". Ask her to do something else (sit, down, whatever) and PRAISE her! 

3. Sometimes puppies get overworked and are too wound up to listen. In this case, use your leash to walk her to the crate (and yes, you can hold her away from your feet so she cannot nip while you walk). Calmly say "uh oh" and give her a 10 minute cool down. When you let her out, practice a few sits and downs for treats. 



It is so easy to get soft on our puppies. You may want to be more formal in your daily training. Nothing in Life is Free/Ruff Love/Leader of the Dance/Boot Camp are all leadership programs designed to provide structure and incorporate manners in your daily routine. This can make a big difference in having Carly listen and pay attention to you.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Here's what Carly thinks:
> You tell her no and end her game. But she is not being told what is right to do...just that you are no fun!
> 
> 1. Have her drag a light leash around the house so that you can control her.
> ...





> Have her drag a light leash around the house so that you can control her.[/B]


I assume you mean attached to her harness?She doesn't normally wear one in the house as she tries to chew it but I could start that.




> When she starts the game, stop it! Be a tree (stand still). Interrupt her with a verbal cue like "eh". Ask her to do something else (sit, down, whatever) and PRAISE her![/B]


so far she doesn't know how to sit or down so perhaps she needs more structure at this time to keep her occupied




> Sometimes puppies get overworked and are too wound up to listen. In this case, use your leash to walk her to the crate (and yes, you can hold her away from your feet so she cannot nip while you walk).[/B]


I can do that already.




> Calmly say "uh oh" and give her a 10 minute cool down. When you let her out, practice a few sits and downs for treats.[/B]


I will try this...thanks!




> Nothing in Life is Free/Ruff Love/Leader of the Dance/Boot Camp[/B]


Are these programs that I can find in a book, or on the web or somewhere?


Thanks for all your advice. I think that after only ever having an 85 lb dog (who passed in Sept.) I am being too soft on Carly as she's so small, delicate, and so differnt that such a huge one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a light show lead for them to drag. 

Work on the basics with her! She can learn sit, down, roll over, paw, etc. 

You can search online and they will come up. Here is Leading the Dance:
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/dance.html

The important thing to remember is that she is a DOG and should be treated as one. That means learning basic manners and having rules around the house. The number one reason I see little dogs with behavior issues is because they are allowed to get away with murder and become great little manipulators.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I use a light show lead for them to drag.
> 
> Work on the basics with her! She can learn sit, down, roll over, paw, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was beginning to think that I was alone with what I just read about puppies who go after ankles. However, after reading the prior posts, I see that I am not. Our little "sweet and adorable" Chrissy has really been something else today!!! She has constantly been after my ankles and everything else!!! She will be 13 weeks old tomorrow and has been doing this sort of thing on and off since we got her. Today was the worst she has been and I have been trying to be firm and consistant to no avail. I try to divert her attention with one of her chew toys and also "yelp" to let her know that she is not being nice. Unfortunatley, she has been spending more time in her crate today just to get her to calm down and for a "time out". Could it be that she is teething??? And will she hopefully outgrow this??? 

I think obedience school is next???

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I feel your pain :shocked: I think it is a behavior that has to be stopped! Carly's 3 siblings don't do it, so I don't know why she does. 

I think obedience training is important...check out the link from another member above.

Good luck.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Over the past 30 + years, we have had a good number of "puppies" and none of them have ever displayed this type of behavior. I have noticed though, that she has really been chewing on her Orka chew bone which also could mean that she is teething. However, we will not condone this and will hopefully outgrow this ASAP!!! I look forward to hearing from other's who are also have had experience with this as well. 

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Over the past 30 + years, we have had a good number of "puppies" and none of them have ever displayed this type of behavior. I have noticed though, that she has really been chewing on her Orka chew bone which also could mean that she is teething. However, we will not condone this and will hopefully outgrow this ASAP!!! I look forward to hearing from other's who are also have had experience with this as well.
> 
> Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom[/B]


Carly has been teething quite a bit with no other symptms but I still fee this has to stop...I have some thin summer skirts and she could wreck them in one bite with those sharp little teeth.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi, 
Teach alternate behaviors to solicit your attention. To a dog, negative attention is better than no attention at all. But positive attention is best! 

Consider clicker training as part of your working with the your puppy to teach basic obedience and tricks, as this seems to really click (no pun intended) with the malts I have worked with, and they begin throwing good behaviors when they want attention from you (sits and downs) rather than barking, anklebiting and crawling up your leg. As another poster said, you have to really be consistent to see consistent results. 

It may seem odd with a maltese, but consider implementing the Nothing In Life is Free program as an overall protocol with your dog. 

I train search and rescue dogs, and they almost always do better with this program. I have also had the opportunity to counsel some of my MILs maltese puppy owners on various behavior issues, and this is the first thing I suggest, in part because it is so broad spectrum in addressing behavioural issues, and in part because I LIVE by it with my dogs and love that it is leadership without force. 

http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm

The NILIF program is about putting yourself as pack leader without force, which is something toy owners usually don't think to do (the pack leader part, there is almost zero reason to use force!). Even with a 5lb dog, you still have to give them structure that lets them know what is and is not appropriate and teach them how to solicit attention. 

A clicker link is on my page too- shankthedog.com - although clicker is on the General K9 and NILIF is on SAR K9 (although it should be on general!). 

Hopefully, those articles will be a good start. I do end up having to use some correction methods with my tough german shepherds, but I love working with maltese because they are so receptive to all positive methods (and negative methods like ignoring, rather than correction). 

Shannon 
[email protected]


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just had the opportunity to look at the site that was recommended by Sannon and printed out some pages of advice. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Today, especially, our little Chrissy is very "wound up" and the biting was not acceptable. I finally had to resort to giving her a "time out" by placing her back in her crate. No harsh words were spoken but I know that she knew that her behaivor was not acceptable. I just checked on her and she is sound asleep!!! 

Thanks again for the advice. As I said in my prior post, I have never experienced this type of behaivor before in any of the puppies that we have raised to be adult dogs. I guess this little one is going to be more of a challange. Fortunately, I do have a lot of patience and will work with her until she learns to be a "good little puppy". She really is adorable but I will not let that stand in my way of training her the ins and outs of being a better behaved puppy.

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, I also thought I was alone in this ankle bitting world. Nayla does the same thing. She graps at my pants, if I'm wearing capris, she will bite my angles. Yesterday was her worst day. She was so hyper! I have tried giving her toys, rawhide, anything, but no all she wants to do is bite. She's 19 wks old and teething. The only thing I can think to do is pick her up and tell her NO BITTING MOMMY. :angry: I have read all your answers to the problem and will start today. Thanks for your inputs. :blush:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, these little puppies surely are something else!!!! As good as she is with her running to the door to let us know that she has to go out, she gets so "wound up" with her playing at times that she goes after our pant legs and growls. Just happened again a short time ago and I put her in her crate for another "time out". She was not all too happy but she did settle down and is probably sleeping since she was out and about playing for quite some time. She does go in and out of her crate willingly which tells me that she does not look upon her crate as a punishment. 

I am sure that in due time all of our little "sweethearts" with our guidance and consistency will have sweet and lovable little "maltbabies". I know that it takes a lot of patience and perseverance!!!

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is 4 years old and just started yanking at our pant legs. he does it to my husband, but he's over...uh...excited when he gets mine. when i'm in sweats or the like he grabs hold and sometimes nips at flesh. he bit a little too hard two weeks ago and made me bleed. after that he's been a little more gentle about it, but he thinks it's the funnest game ever. lol

the thing is, after him being diagnosed with epilepsy, he hadn't been so playful....for years. it's only been the past few weeks he's been super spunky. so, i'll take the good where i can get it...lol.

also, this isn't the thread to update on his illness... but he has been seizure free for over 2 months now! yaaaaay mass! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> also, this isn't the thread to update on his illness... but he has been seizure free for over 2 months now! yaaaaay mass! :chili:[/B]



YIPEEEEE!!! Way to go Mass Man!! :rockon: :rockon: 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Luck! My Bianca will be 2 in July and the highlight of her day is biting the toes of my socks. I never wear slippers or shoes around the house and just wear sweatsocks and she loves to bite and pull at the toes, needless to say I don't think I have any left without holes in them. She also loves to grab the bottom of pants, she'll let go after a while but I think its her way of saying "stop and play with me."


----------

